# Das ist so fashionable und so trendy!



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 26, 2010)

Κι επειδή μόλις έστειλα σε άλλο νήμα ένα άρθρο πολιτικό και ψυχοπλακωτικό, ας ποστάρω και κάτι πιο ευχάριστο, να πάει καλά το Σάββατό μου.

Τα παρακάτω τα είχα σταχυολογήσει από the in.tv.duals, πρέπει να ήταν όλα από διάφορες κριτικές (θάψιμο χοντρό, δηλαδή) σε νήμα για τη σειρά _Μια νύφη για τον γιο μου_. Νομίζω ότι αυτά τα παιδιά, αν τους βγάλεις το αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο, δεν θα μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους.



> http://theintvduals.com
> 
> Κάνουμε μια μικρή διακοπή από τις λίστες της δεκαετίας, πιστέψτε με, αξίζει( not).
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2010)

Είναι αυτό το εμετικό είδος δημοσιογραφίας που απευθύνεται δήθεν στους νέους της εποχής μας, που μιλάνε φαρσί (λέμε, τώρα) τα αγγλικά. Το βρίσκεις επίσης σε διάφορα περιοδικά, όπου κάθε τρίτη λέξη είναι αγγλική.

Μ' έκανες να επισκεφτώ το εν λόγω μπλογκ, όπου διαπιστώνουμε ότι οι συντάκτες δεν γνωρίζουν τη θέση του ελληνικού ερωτηματικού στο πληκτρολόγιο, όσο για τις αγγλικούρες, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι και ορθογραφημένες. Π.χ.
Φυσικά όλο αυτό το hipe είχε και τις αρνητικές συνέπειες. ​Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, η απουσία πραγματικού πνεύματος αναπληρώνεται με τη χρήση μιας αγγλικής λέξης ή φράσης. Δηλαδή, αν γράψει, "Αυτοί οι τύποι μέχρι τα 24 τους βύζαιναν το γάλα της μάνας τους" ή κάτι τέτοιο, προφανώς δεν θεωρείται αρκετά πνευματώδες. Αν όμως πει "έκαναν breastfeeding", οι αναγνώστες θα αναφωνήσουν "Ουάου, ποιος είσαι, μεγάλε;" σαν τον χαζο-Τζίμη του Λαζόπουλου.


​


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2010)

Το καταπληκτικό είναι ότι το φαινόμενο δεν είναι ελληνικό. Πριν μερικά χρόνια στη λουφτχάνσα μου έδωσαν κάτι περιοδικά, είπα να ξεκινήσω από το νεανικό- μόδας, με το σκεπτικό ότι τα άθλια γερμανικά μου θα φτάνουν μέχρι εκεί, και διαπίστωσα ότι όχι μόνο έφταναν αλλά ήταν περιττά. κάθε δεύτερη λέξη ήταν αγγλική. ή μάλλον, με εξαίρεση άρθρα και συνδέσμους, όλα ήταν στα αγγλικά. Das ist so fashionable und so trendy! Έτσι μιλάω κι εγώ φαρσί δεκαπέντε γλώσσες. 
Πάντως το έχω παρατηρήσει το φαινόμενο σε ελληνικά μπλογκ, όχι μόνο νεανικά, και πάντα χωρίς λόγο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

Και επειδή αγγλικά δεν δημιουργούνται μόνο στον πλανήτη Ελλάδα :

*handy* (technology): mobile phone in Germany, Austria and Switzerland


----------



## Lina (Jun 28, 2010)

Βρίσκω έξυπνες τις ατάκες και αισθάνομαι αγαλλίαση για το μοντέρνο θάψιμο αυτής της υπερσυντηρητικής εκπομπής που σε αφήνει άναυδο, λες και βρισκόμαστε στα φίφτις. 

Ως προς το γλωσσικό, εκτός από τους δημοσιογράφους, όλοι μας είμαστε ένοχοι λίγο-πολύ για το εν λόγω αμάρτημα στον προφορικό λόγο, αλλά και όταν γράφουμε χαλαρά, χωρίς το φόβο της γλωσσικής αστυνομίας. Οι νέοι ξέρουν καλύτερα αγγλικά από τους παλαιότερους και ένα μεγάλο μέρος της κουλτούρας τους, υψηλής ή ταπεινής, μιλάει αγγλικά. Υπάρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιείς διάσπαρτα αγγλικά στο λόγο σου, πέρα από το να προσπαθείς να εντυπωσιάσεις: κλείνεις το μάτι στο συνομιλητή/αναγνώστη σου παραπέμποντας σε κοινά σημεία αναφοράς, κάνεις μια δήλωση, όπως όταν φοράς σκουλαρίκι στη μύτη. Πολλοί βέβαια θα σε θεωρήσουν δήθεν.

Είναι κι αυτό ένα γλωσσικό φαινόμενο που συναντά και θα συναντά αντιστάσεις, αλλά έχει πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ. Είναι μάλιστα παλιό: ας θυμηθούμε ότι παλιότερα η άρχουσα τάξη είχε σχεδόν για μητρική της γλώσσα τη γαλλική. Διάβαζα κάποτε το ημερολόγιο της Π. Δέλτα. Οι διάλογοι που μετέφερε ήταν οι μισοί στα γαλλικά. Και πάλι το φαινόμενο ήταν διεθνές. Το διαπιστώνουμε διαβάζοντας την Άννα Καρένινα, φαρσί το γαλλικό η Άννα και ο Βρόνσκι και πολλές γαλλικές λέξεις και φράσεις διάσπαρτες στο λόγο.


----------

